# Vacation...



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

As of today at 6:30 pm I am on vacation for the next 12 days. Any of you guys headed down towards Cape May, Wildwood, Wildwood Crest area and want to toss some lead. Let me know.
609-972-1140.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Murphys LAW!!!!*

Vacation cancelled. When I find the person who wrote Murphy's Law I'm bustin a cap in his a$$!!!


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

that sucks!


----------

